# Between Judo and Kick Boxing



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 4, 2013)

Hello :wavey:,

I'm a new user... I have practiced some Muay Thai (like 7 months), though I have stopped because I really disliked the teacher. I don't think I would like to go on with Muay Thai in my town, because I believe that the other two schools that exist aren't good enough. From what I know their teachers have been teaching Kick Boxing in the past and now turned to add Muay Thai in 'cause it's a little in the trend around here nowadays.

I am also practicing some Shito-Ryu Karate and Okinawa Te Tai (self-defense system) (like 5 months now), but the teacher is old and tired and he is about to retire with no other left to take the school and continue teaching instead of him, plus he doesn't have much energy. There is another Shotokan school in town, but I wouldn't join there for some reasons.

So after what choices I have in town and what I like I was thinking of starting kick boxing (I am used to intense training and I want to go to tournaments etc). I believe that if I find a good teacher and a good person too (I can certainly judge well) I will be alright.
However, a friend of my father who has been into martial arts for many years, told "what about Judo". And as much as I go thinking about it, I really can't make a choice. Both seem nice. Judo has a lot of contact and a lot of intense training, but I really like kicking and punching and I have made a start here already.
 By the way I am 18 years old. ~~~~What would you choose and why?~~~~ Do you think I'd like Judo. Yeah throws are really nice, but should I go into something so new to me, since I haven't yet gone far with strikes.
p.s. I really love martial arts, I found myself this last year (and in the past I tried starting a mart. art but I just didn't have the free time etc, I was stupid).
I 'd better cut my arms than stop martial arts.


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Sep 4, 2013)

Why don't you pick a style such as the Praying Mantis system which contains elements found in both judo and kickboxing?  That's what I would do.. try to find a system that has elements of everything, then after a while when I've achieved mastery of the basics I would focus on the aspects of the art I like the best.  Other back up choices would be systems like jun fan jeet kune do or krav maga.

But if I had to pick between the two, I would choose kickboxing over judo.  The kickboxing will be better for your conditioning and flexibility, and although I prefer well rounded arts that contain a bit of everything, I'm more of a striking type of guy and I think you are too.  Throws are cool, but I think you'll get bored of training in that over and over again for a prolonged period of time.  Plus, kickboxing is more for young people and you can always move on to some judo later on, but it will be very hard to do it the other way around the older you get.


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 4, 2013)

Tai Mantis Warrior said much that I intended to say. I've never even seen Mantis in action but it sounds awesome. My two cents says you should try that, or Hung Gar Kung Fu, Kempo or.... MMA! You are 18. You like to compete and I bet you dig hitting people and being hit (me too). 

So why not check out the local MMA guys?  Bet the can recommend a good teacher for ground fighting and they can prob keep you going on striking, etc...plus you can get in the "ring" and use your stuff. I'm too old now... But if I was in your shoes... Thats what I'd do. 

All the best!
Tom


----------



## Kung Fu Wang (Sep 4, 2013)

Tai Mantis Warrior said:


> Why don't you pick a style such as the Praying Mantis system which contains elements found in both judo and kickboxing?



The Praying Mantis is a nice bridge between the striking art and the throwing art. You can use fast PM hand combo to set up throws nicely. I would also suggest to start with the PM system and then expand from there. Among all the different systems that I have cross trained, the PM system gives me the most benefit.


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 5, 2013)

For starters, thank all of you!
(I hope my English is good, 'cause it isn't my native language)
Well, starting something that combines both is such a great idea! I really love it! However, I live in a large town. But still a town.
My town is mostly famed for boxing schools. There must be some MMA schools. But sorry, no Kung Fu schools, not even just Ju-Jitsu. I've searched in the past. Found none.
And by the way, I am Greek. Would you trust Kung Fu teachers etc here? I mean, I don't live in America where a lot of people find opportunities so martial arts develop more easily etc. I don't know if I found a Kung Fu teacher (or something this oriental and let's say "exotic", know what I mean?), whether he would be a good teacher or a so-so half self taught and blah blah.
Are throwing techniques a part of Krav Maga?

p.s. Yeah, I believe I tend to be more of a striking guy than a grappling guy. And yeah I love some punching! :ubercool:


----------



## clfsean (Sep 5, 2013)

http://shaolineagleclaw.gr/

http://yingjowpai.gr/


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 5, 2013)

clfsean said:


> http://shaolineagleclaw.gr/
> 
> http://yingjowpai.gr/


Really lovely arts! You see these sites you've posted are about schools in Athens and other towns. Not mine... It's the third largest "city" in Greece. But it's not as large.
*We don't have any Chinese martial arts schools* *here, unfortunately. *But, it's interesting how I tend to like Chinese martial arts so much. These guys are top! Great martial history... Anyway... Thank you! I'll find something...


----------



## lklawson (Sep 5, 2013)

GiannisMalkavian said:


> However, a friend of my father who has been into martial arts for many years, told "what about Judo". And as much as I go thinking about it, I really can't make a choice. Both seem nice. Judo has a lot of contact and a lot of intense training, but I really like kicking and punching and I have made a start here already.
> By the way I am 18 years old. ~~~~What would you choose and why?~~~~ Do you think I'd like Judo. Yeah throws are really nice, but should I go into something so new to me, since I haven't yet gone far with strikes.


Judo.  There's plenty of contact, hard training, and lots of competition available.  Heck, it's an Olympic sport for crying out loud.

Contrary to some opinions, Judo randori is exceptionally good cardio, improves strength, flexibility, and teaches fundamentals of balance and leverage.

Additionally, it is exceptionally easy to add in good old fashioned Boxing to your Judo.  I know a lot of guys who do both.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## lklawson (Sep 5, 2013)

Tai Mantis Warrior said:


> Why don't you pick a style such as the Praying Mantis system


Maybe because he said in his first post that the styles in his area are rather restricted?  It doesn't really help to suggest a person study an art which isn't available to them.  It's also not much help to answer an "A or B" question with "Q."

I'm not getting on to you personally.  It's just that I see this happen a lot.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## GiannisMalkavian (Sep 5, 2013)

lklawson said:


> Maybe because he said in his first post that the styles in his area are rather restricted?  It doesn't really help to suggest a person study an art which isn't available to them.  It's also not much help to answer an "A or B" question with "Q."
> 
> I'm not getting on to you personally.  It's just that I see this happen a lot.
> 
> ...


Well there are two things around here that seem to combine stuff.
MMA and Krav Maga. I don't trust the MMA school that I know of. So maybe I'll go check into that Krav Maga thing. I don't know if it's what I like, but maybe talking to the teacher and attending one lesson would do me good.

PM is not a choice that I can choose, however generally the answer Q: combination was a nice idea!


----------



## J W (Sep 5, 2013)

Only way to find out if you like something is to try it. Try em all, whatever is available in your town, most schools have free (or cheap) introductory classes (well, at least in the US, I'm just assuming the same is true about Greece). Then you can make a decision based on your own experiences.


----------



## lklawson (Sep 5, 2013)

GiannisMalkavian said:


> So maybe I'll go check into that Krav Maga thing.


Have double-care with Krav Maga.  There are a lot of Krav schools that sprung up in which the instructor was certified to teach KM through a weekend certification course.

Krav is fairly popular in the RBSD ("Reality Based Self Defense") circles so that makes the name vulnerable to charlatans.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Karate Padawan (Sep 6, 2013)

On your place, i would really consider to give a try to Judo for a couple of months.
It's an amazing martial art, whats the worst case? you will fall in love with it


----------



## Kenpo5.0Hawker (Sep 7, 2013)

Karate Padawan said:


> On your place, i would really consider to give a try to Judo for a couple of months.
> It's an amazing martial art, whats the worst case? you will fall in love with it




I kinda must Agree. If u have not done much ground work but are good at strikinging. Than nows the time to go get that knowledge. will make u a better overall fighter. Why not?


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Jan 27, 2021)

lklawson said:


> Maybe because he said in his first post that the styles in his area are rather restricted?  It doesn't really help to suggest a person study an art which isn't available to them.  It's also not much help to answer an "A or B" question with "Q."
> 
> I'm not getting on to you personally.  It's just that I see this happen a lot.
> 
> ...



Well we couldn’t give him specific school recommendations because the OP wouldn’t reveal which town in Greece he lives in..

That being said the suggestion was not to find a praying mantis school specifically, just to seek a martial art that is similar to it since that’s where the OP’s interests lie, ie a system that includes both throws and strikes such as hapkido/muay thai/mantis/other northern shaolin styles.

No need to get all upset just because an answer here doesn’t fit your ill-informed perspective ..


----------



## jobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Tai Mantis Warrior said:


> Well we couldn’t give him specific school recommendations because the OP wouldn’t reveal which town in Greece he lives in..
> 
> That being said the suggestion was not to find a praying mantis school specifically, just to seek a martial art that is similar to it since that’s where the OP’s interests lie, ie a system that includes both throws and strikes such as hapkido/muay thai/mantis/other northern shaolin styles.
> 
> No need to get all upset when people here offer good advice ..


did it take you 7 years to compose that post?


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Jan 27, 2021)

jobo said:


> did it take you 7 years to compose that post?



No, it took me about 3 seconds.

How long did it take u to spell the word “compose”?


----------



## jobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Tai Mantis Warrior said:


> No, it took me about 3 seconds.
> 
> How long did it take u to spell the word “compose”?


slightly less, but possibly longer  than it took you to spell the word ' u' i only ask as your continuing a conversation from 2013


----------



## Tai Mantis Warrior (Jan 27, 2021)

jobo said:


> slightly less, i only ask as your continuing a conversation from 2013



So what, his response was so stupid it had to be responded to so future generations of young martial artists can read up on this thread in order to to expand their options for martial arts practice.

And 10,000 posts in only 3 years? I know you’re in your 60’s but good God is this how people train in martial arts these days ..


----------



## jobo (Jan 27, 2021)

Tai Mantis Warrior said:


> So what, his response was so stupid it had to be responded to so future generations of young martial artists can read up on this thread in order to to expand their options for martial arts practice.
> 
> And 10,000 posts in only 3 years? I know you’re in your 60’s but good God is this how people train in martial arts these days ..


there are nearly twenty years of old threads for you to go through, that should keep you busy for a while


----------



## Grenadier (Jan 27, 2021)

Admin's Note: 

Thread closed.


----------

